# 2020 Toyota Supra.......What are your thoughts.....



## VoltageDrop

First and foremost.....I LOVE my P3D and the stealthy power it puts down....surprising ICE'ers all the time......but sometimes the car enthusiast in me definitely misses the sound of a turbocharged engine with an aggresive exhaust note.......Wouldn't change the P3D for anything and it's definitely a keeper......but I have been kicking around the idea of possibly adding a 2020 Supra to the mix........I have always thought the MK4 Supra was an awesome car.....if I had the finances back then ( 90's) would have picked one up no doubt....unfortunately they discontinued the Supra in the late 90's.....well now it's back for 2020 as the MK5 GR Supra......I personally think it looks quite nice........the wifey thinks I'm crazy as I just purchased the P3D........anyhow.....what do you guys/gals think.........


----------



## Midnit3

Loved them back and the day and they are fire now! If you can add it to for it! But I want a drive!


----------



## PandaM3

That white launch edition would look great next to my white Trail Teams FJ Cruiser.


----------



## mswlogo

ICE cars do nothing for me now.

Engine oil changes, noise, stinky toxic exhaust.

Have fun.


----------



## Achooo

I actually have a ‘97 MKIV twin turbo 6-speed in my garage. Bought it new back then and I love it. I think they did a great job with the MKV exterior design, but I was a bit disappointed that there is no manual transmission. Also, it’s cool that they teamed up with BMW for it, but the interior is just too BMW. Also, I was hoping for a more Japanese Motorsport heart like the old Supra. That being said, I’m sure it is a solid car and a joy to drive.


----------



## garsh

The new Supra is basically a re-badged BMW Z4. There's little Toyota DNA in it.

WHY TOYOTA'S SUPRA-Z4 PARTNERSHIP WITH BMW MAKES SENSE - THE LOHDOWN
Autoweek Asks: Can shared model development stretch brand DNA too far?
Toyota Explains Why The New Supra Is Powered By BMW


----------



## Docro

A friend of mine just cancelled his order. Thought it looked great outside but was all BMW inside and mostly BMW under the bonnet


----------



## jasonm163

Agree w/ several others, its a BMW. They really made it underpowered imo especially at the price point.


----------



## Gunn

OK, I am in the minority as I think it looks butt ugly. Serilously whats with those rear lights?!?

It wasn't until I read your guys comments that it made sense, the BMW Z4 is butt ugly imo and it looks like that in so many ways.

So my opinion is a no, stay away and get an MX5 instead. Cheaper and better looking.


----------



## MountainPass

We don't love it, but honestly, it has to do with the fact that it runs on dead dinosaurs!


----------



## PandaM3

I’m considering one as a fun weekend/ occasional track car... dream shopping (in my head anyways so will likely never happen) between the Launch Edition of the Supra vs the Cayman T (if it ends up coming to the US) vs a used 2016 AMG GT-S (they’ve always been in the shadow of the 911 so they’ve depreciated alot more than a comparable 911 that it makes it highly viable until others start discovering these used and shoots the price up). 

When BMW first came out with their turbo straight 6 many have said that the engine is the spiritual successor to the 2JZ... this was before there was a collaboration between the Toyota and BMW. BMW makes excellent straight 6 motors with turbos. Interesting that now that it has happened many are complaining it is a BMW motor... 

I’ll reserve judgement for exterior looks until I see one in person. My only complaint for the interior is the steering wheel... however I bet any of the M Performance alcantara steering wheels from the BMW catalogue will fit... just swap in the Toyota airbag.

My take from this is... can’t please everyone and choices are good...


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor

Wow, does THAT bring back memories.


----------



## PandaM3

Here’s another interesting fact... it will be built in Austria by a company called Magna Steyr. This is the same company that’s been building Mercedes G wagons since 1979.

So Toyota badge, BMW engine, manufactured by the same company that builds G wagons.


----------



## MountainPass

PandaM3 said:


> Here's another interesting fact... it will be built in Austria by a company called Magna Steyr. This is the same company that's been building Mercedes G wagons since 1979.
> 
> So Toyota badge, BMW engine, manufactured by the same company that builds G wagons.


That's cool, Frank Stronach and his family live in my town here. There is a huge factory complex along with his Adena Meadows racing horse farm.


----------



## VoltageDrop

Yup....I don't know how I exactly feel about that yet....albeit the BMW insides......I have yet to see one in real time though......from what I've read it looks MUCH better in person......I love the red color on it though......awesome.....that is definitely the color I would go with

@ Achooo ....you have an MK4! that is awesome.....how many miles do you have on that bad boy......post a pic of it if you can...


----------



## VoltageDrop

jasonm163 said:


> Agree w/ several others, its a BMW. They really made it underpowered imo especially at the price point.


Yeah.....they could have given it some more grunt (we could always use more powe).....but that being said....it is lighter than most obese cars these days....and it does a reported 4.1s sprint to 60.....really nothing to sneeze at


----------



## VoltageDrop

Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> Wow, does THAT bring back memories.
> 
> View attachment 20931


Wow......my brother had a red Celica that looked similar to this model of supra.......loved driving it.....that is before my uncle used it once.... and totaled it.....sad


----------



## PandaM3

Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> Wow, does THAT bring back memories.
> 
> View attachment 20931


My wife's first car was a "hand me down" Celica Supra silver exactly like that picture. Her sister had a matching Celica Supra in maroon.

If she still had it then I'd restore it... but we where in college and her parents decided to get rid of it after overheating too many times.


----------



## PandaM3

MountainPass said:


> That's cool, Frank Stronach and his family live in my town here. There is a huge factory complex along with his Adena Meadows racing horse farm.


Oh Wild!!!

My wife isn't letting me get any other vehicular toy until she gets her G Wagon... yep it's gonna be awhile. At least she's willing to let me de bling it and turn it into an overland expedition vehicle.


----------



## Achooo

VoltageDrop said:


> Yup....I don't know how I exactly feel about that yet....albeit the BMW insides......I have yet to see one in real time though......from what I've read it looks MUCH better in person......I love the red color on it though......awesome.....that is definitely the color I would go with
> 
> @ Achooo ....you have an MK4! that is awesome.....how many miles do you have on that bad boy......post a pic of it if you can...


@VoltageDrop I've got just shy of 50K on it so relively low mileage. I drive it a couple times per mont. I don't have any decent pictures on my phone but here's one.


----------



## webdriverguy

VoltageDrop said:


> First and foremost.....I LOVE my P3D and the stealthy power it puts down....surprising ICE'ers all the time......but sometimes the car enthusiast in me definitely misses the sound of a turbocharged engine with an aggresive exhaust note.......Wouldn't change the P3D for anything and it's definitely a keeper......but I have been kicking around the idea of possibly adding a 2020 Supra to the mix........I have always thought the MK4 Supra was an awesome car.....if I had the finances back then ( 90's) would have picked one up no doubt....unfortunately they discontinued the Supra in the late 90's.....well now it's back for 2020 as the MK5 GR Supra......I personally think it looks quite nice........the wifey thinks I'm crazy as I just purchased the P3D........anyhow.....what do you guys/gals think.........
> 
> View attachment 20900
> 
> 
> View attachment 20901


Nothing against toyota, but ICE cars don't appeal me anymore. If I have the option i will always buy electric.


----------



## ummgood

Personally for me it would be a no go given it has a BMW engine/etc... I think that is ridiculous. The thing that made the 90's Japanese sports cars amazing is they were fast (not insanely) but they also were Japanese and would way outlast the German and Italian sports cars being put out at the time. It's crazy to buy a Toyota with BMW reliability.


----------



## SMITTY

I feel like Toyota dropped the ball on this, the concept & the hype surrounding it were awesome but they def under delivered. They should have developed this to be a direct competitor to the current NSX & the GT-R. Ive been hearing/reading nothing but disappointment from car blogs/vlogs.


----------



## VoltageDrop

I agree.......would have been great if they would have developed a "3-JZ" engine......but..... do you guys really think that the BMW engine is that bad? I haven't decided this way or that yet.......still have to see it in person and test drive it to decide......


----------



## ummgood

VoltageDrop said:


> I agree.......would have been great if they would have developed a "3-JZ" engine......but..... do you guys really think that the BMW engine is that bad? I haven't decided this way or that yet.......still have to see it in person and test drive it to decide......


Do you really think a Supra would have lasted from the 90's to today with routine maintenance only if it had a BMW engine? Maybe it's good but how can you know now? I would buy a GTR instead.


----------



## VoltageDrop

The other car I have been looking at too (you could pick up a "lightly used" one for a substantial discount from the original sale price with few miles on it)......is the Lexus LC500.....which many are saying this Supra should have been modeled after..........that thing is a beast.......naturally aspirated V8...10 speed transmission that shifts faster than some DCT-automatics.........I may also go that route too......

I am just weary about buying ANY used car because you just don't really know how it was treated.......I guess one could always go the certified pre-owned route too....


----------



## PandaM3

This is a great video on how the 2020 Supra came to be.






This is nothing like a badge engineered Corolla being sold as a Geo Prism. Completely different than a Scion sold as an Aston Martin city car.

In they video they say that the only reason the Z4 continued on to a new generation is because of the Supra.

After the engine and chassis was developed then BMW and Toyota parted ways and developed along separate pathways. I can think of other cars that are co developed in a similar way. Dodge used the Mercedes E Class chassis on their 300C and Challenger and charger. Hardly anyone realizes that the Dodge Demon abd Hellcat is a Mercedes E Class with a proper motor.

As far as an EV example... VW is going to do this by building EV skateboard chassis + motors and selling to other manufacturers.

As far as durability... 
- Toyota took all the engine parts and put it through their durability testing and wouldn't sign off until it met Toyota levels of durability. That being said any BMW that shares the B58 motor is going to be BMW's most reliable engine. I'd extrapolate that the same is done with BMW's 4 cylinder turbos since they plan on putting those into lower trim levels of the Supra. 
- it's built by the same people that build the G Wagon...

More automotive manufacturers are building Crossover Utility Vehicles and scaling back on sedans and even more so on sports cars. To get a fun niche car like the Supra companies are going to team up.


----------



## VoltageDrop

The reviews for the 2020 Supra are all popping up on YouTube now and are quite favorable....and the thing sounds amazing! But I am also hearing that some Toyota stealerships are starting to demand a premium above MSRP for not only the limited launch edition...but also the non-launch edition variants...10 to 20K and more in some instances...that is crazy!!! I am going to visit the friendly (or maybe not so friendly depending on how it goes) neighborhood Toyota stealer today and inquire about it...we shall see....I may just wait a year or two and pick one up when all the hype dies down....


----------



## webdriverguy

VoltageDrop said:


> The reviews for the 2020 Supra are all popping up on YouTube now and are quite favorable....and the thing sounds amazing! But I am also hearing that some Toyota stealerships are starting to demand a premium above MSRP for not only the limited launch edition...but also the non-launch edition variants...10 to 20K and more in some instances...that is crazy!!! I am going to visit the friendly (or maybe not so friendly depending on how it goes) neighborhood Toyota stealer today and inquire about it...we shall see....I may just wait a year or two and pick one up when all the hype dies down....


How much is the msrp? I really hope tesla pushes the cooling on their batteries a little bit so that their vehicles can hold up longer on tracks. That's a drawback tesla cars have when it comes to racing. I would still not buy this car because I don't race and I think EVs are the future so invest in those.


----------



## Klaus-rf

While I really like the way earlier Supras drive (VERY fun cars), this one looks like a body-kitted cross between a Viper and a RX7. The outside just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## PNWmisty

Klaus-rf said:


> The outside just doens't appeal to me.


The styling is very busy looking.

But that's nothing compared to the busyness you will see when you open the hood.


----------



## VoltageDrop

So truth be told....the buzz on the internet is true.....the Toyota stealership I inquired with is asking for a 5000 dollar NON-Refundable deposit and is expecting *"at least" *a 20K upcharge over MSRP (launch edition) and will most likely add an upcharge to the non-launch edition variants too......sorry.....but it is not THAT special of a car that I would go and pay _*"at least"*_ 10-20K MORE than what the company that built the darn thing thought it was worth....

I read that one stealership is asking 50K over MSRP for the launch edition car they were allocated.....

That's crazy.....but remember.....not too long ago....people were paying way over MSRP for the Civic Type R too....I'm sure they will line their pockets nicely


----------



## VoltageDrop

webdriverguy said:


> How much is the msrp? I really hope tesla pushes the cooling on their batteries a little bit so that their vehicles can hold up longer on tracks. That's a drawback tesla cars have when it comes to racing. I would still not buy this car because I don't race and I think EVs are the future so invest in those.


I believe the launch edition will be going for $55K and some change......the non-launch edition premium and non-premium models will be about 4-5K less


----------



## Achooo

I've been reading a lot of the reviews and watching some of the videos that are being pumped out. Mostly, the press is all very favorable. I think that anybody who actually has a chance to drive it hard will likely walk away with a generally favorable impression. That is UNLESS they have tasted the 4th generation MKIV supra. I've been daily driving my MKIV for the past two weeks or so, and I just don't think the MKV will hold up for those who have recently enjoyed a twin turbo MKIV. Just my 2 cents. 

I agree that the mark ups over MSRP are insane! The car can be had for much cheaper in a year or two I'm sure once all the hype settles.


----------



## Achooo

The other aspect of the MKV that is yet to be seen is how tunable the motor and the transmission are. One of the reasons that the MKIV is such a legend is because of the insanely overbuilt motor and manual transmission that can handle massive amounts of boost and increased power with minimal to no modification to their internals. The MKIV supra is a tuner's dream. You can spend just a few hundred dollars on bolt on modifications and safely extract an additional 100+ horsepower at the wheels. I believe this is one of the reasons that the MKIV continues to appreciate even today. We will have to see whether the MKV can hang in that respect.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

It’s ugly...


----------



## Olds442

Japanese cars have been trying to look German for years while German cars were looking more like Japanese cars.

This car, is proof they should just get a room.

My styling take on it is, it's ugly.


----------



## ummgood

VoltageDrop said:


> That's crazy.....but remember.....not too long ago....people were paying way over MSRP for the Civic Type R too....I'm sure they will line their pockets nicely


Or even worse 10k over MSRP for a PT Cruiser. When I bought my 2005 Mustang GT they were getting between 5 and 10k over MSRP when they first came out. I got mine at a dealership my dad was manager at so I got it below MSRP but that was a rare occurrence.


----------



## DdotRoq

I love the new Supra. If this was out when I was choosing my P3D, it would have made my decision that much more difficult... But the power output from the P3D really wins me over along with Autopilot.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Not that it is available or in the same price point, but look at the beauty and simplicity of the Tesla Roadster. It blows away the busy look of the Supra...


----------



## VoltageDrop

I still haven't completely decided to not get one.....but it will most likely be in a year or two when all the greedy stealerships get their fill........


----------

